# weird p behavior



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't know if I should post this topic in here or in the disease section, but my caribe is acting weird. I'm worried because he's swimming all erratic and running into glass wall like he doesn't know its there (or could he just be charging his own reflection?). It looks like he's gone blind, but I doubt that. He also gets spooked by bumping into the plastic plants I have in the tank. Is it because I've turned up the water temp and added aquarium salt into the tank because I'm trying to get rid of the "ich" that he has? Please help! I'm worried..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

He also stays at the top of the tank more now. He usually stays at the bottom but he's been acting differently since this afternoon. HELP PLEASE SOMEONE!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Is this a single fish? Tank size? Water temp? Is he breathing hard?

So far, it sounds like the normal "leap before you look" pygocentrus mentality.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

make sure the lights are off...when i first got my p's i noticed they go crazy once the light goes on. something is obviously scaring the sh*t out of the fish.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

I would check my water parameters, check for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH,and your temp.

Keep us posted and Good Luck............


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Noe said:


> I would check my water parameters, check for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH,and your temp.
> 
> Keep us posted and Good Luck............


Yep first thing to do.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Unfortunately, my P has passed on.







I don't know, but the cause of death may have been the aquarium salt. The fish was fine til I added it in the water to cure its "ich". Everyother fish that was in the tank was all jovial after I turned up the temp to about 82-86 to kill those mangy little bastards. I'm still in shock, but I'm getting another P, it won't be the same though. I loved that fish like it was one of my own..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Is this a single fish? Tank size? Water temp? Is he breathing hard?
> 
> So far, it sounds like the normal "leap before you look" pygocentrus mentality.


 He's ina 100 gallon with a tiger oscar...The fish had white spots on it and he was treating him..
Pygo
Sorry about you loss...








Check those parameters before you put anymore fish in there...
How much salt did you use???


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I added 20 tsp and I turned up the temperature to about 84. I don't know why but the oscar didn't seem affected by any of this, he was his calm guppie snappin self last night and this morning (just like he always is). I only noticed when my P started losing color. It was like he was blind cause he was running into things and getting spooked by the littlest things.







iono? Just my luck, I guess..Thanks though


----------



## marko78 (Sep 10, 2003)

If you have a 200 gall tank I think that amount of salt is fine, but I thought the proper amount is 1 table spoon for every 10 gallons. Not possitive but i think thats it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Its 1 tsp per every 5 gal. Well, thats what the manufacters on the carton said. But my Caribe's preserving in the freezer now and I'm waiting on my Serrasalmus Rhombeus and Red Bellies from Pedro.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> Its 1 tsp per every 5 gal. Well, thats what the manufacters on the carton said. But my Caribe's preserving in the freezer now and I'm waiting on my Serrasalmus Rhombeus and Red Bellies from Pedro.


 Your not gonna mix those are you ...


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not the salt... Piranha have a higher salt tolerance than 1 tsp/5 gallons. I have treated mine with 3 tsp/gallon for 2 weeks with no problems. If your fish had ich, their might have been other stress factors that led to death. I would start by checking your water parameters. Sorry about your loss...

To the Disease forum...


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > Its 1 tsp per every 5 gal. Well, thats what the manufacters on the carton said. But my Caribe's preserving in the freezer now and I'm waiting on my Serrasalmus Rhombeus and Red Bellies from Pedro.
> ...


 You mean the Reds and the Rhom? Would they get along? If they don't, I'll just put them in separate tanks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > pygocentrus notatus said:
> ...


 They really should be in separate tanks.


----------

